# Panic Attacks and IBS



## Raxaro (Dec 3, 2014)

So, I have an endoscopy tomorrow and I am beyond nervous. I took off half a day of work today because I am just that nervous. This morning, my boyfriend left the house in a rush, as he was late for work and we didn't have any time to really talk or anything. I needed to. But, instead of just relaxing and going about my day, I started to panic that I was feeling bloated and in pain and that I hadn't gone to the bathroom enough. I started to freak out and cry. Even as I write this I feel like the ground is falling out beneath me.

Its almost as if I have IBS because of my anxiety and anxiety BECAUSE of my IBS. I hate it and I am so tired of not feeling "right". Anyone have any suggestions? I am tired o this vicious cycle of not feeling well. I can't remember the last time I actually felt normal; both mentally and physically.

Anyone else have panic attacks about all this?!


----------



## pattygirl (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi,

I am a new member too and saw your post just now. I have panic attacks (which are not very well controlled via xanax) quite frequently and have off and on since my 20's. (I'm 61). I also have a long history (40 years) of mild to horrendous IBS.

I had a endoscopy done this past April. I was so afraid of panic during the procedure and called their office to see if I could take a xanax or not before the procedure (I could). I was also having a colonoscopy done at the same time. I was freaking out.

It turned out they put you under for the procedure (at least where I went they did!) and you don't know a thing. That's what happened for me, and I was like you - just freaking out because of panic attacks.

I hope it all goes well.


----------

